# Nützliche Firefox Plugins



## DonMarkeZ (3. April 2006)

Hi,
welche Firefox Plugins habt ihr so oder welche findet ihr nützlich ? Da ich immer auf der suche bin nach Interessanten neuen Plugins, die auch nützlich sind, dachte ich mir ich frage euch mal, was ihr so für welche habt 

Nützlich und sinnvoll finde ich z.B.:

FireFTP
TabX
IE View
Forecastfox
Reloadevery
Download Statusbar
Fasterfox


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. April 2006)

Hatten wir zwar schon mal, glaub ich, aber da ich den Thread grad nicht finde... 

Zur Zeit installiert und verwendet werden bei mir:

Adblock
Adblock Filterset.G Updater
Web Developer
Cute Menus – Crystal SVG
Mouse Gestures
FxIF
DownThemAll!
BugMeNot
Greasemonkey


----------



## franz007 (3. April 2006)

Nicht zu vergessen 


MeasureIt
ColorZilla
HTML VALIDATOR (based on Tidy)
Tabmix Plus


----------



## StupidBoy (11. Mai 2006)

Na dann will ich doch auch mal, die standart Plug-Ins gegen Pop-Ups etc. lass ich aber mal weg 


MeasureIt - Zum Vermessen von Websites.
ColorZilla - Zum einfachen auslesen von Farben.
WebDeveloper  - Viele nützliche Funktionen für Webdesigner oder Leute die welche sein wollen 
BookMark Backup
BBCode - Für alle Foren-User die zu faul sind XHTML- und BB-Tags zu tippen.
TabSidebar - Kleine Spielerei die beweisst, dass die Neuerungen im IE7 gar nicht neu sind 
uvm.


----------

